
RuneScape devs refuse to cave in to patent trolls - chaostheory
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/11/19/runescape-devs-refus.html
======
cynest
At the cost of 'tens of millions of dollars.' That's several months worth of
income for Jagex, which means significant amounts of money are not going into
development, which in the end hurts the product. I doubt they could afford to
do this too often before they become far behind and have to cut too many
promised features.

------
msie
I really hate it when big corporations give in to patent trolls and fund their
warchest.

